# Thinking About Getting Neon Orange Lobster Procambarus Sp



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone ever own any sort of lobster or crawfish before? I'm thinking about getting what was labeled as a Neon orange lobster(procambarus sp) I saw one when I went to pick up my wolf fish with my friend but there was only one and it said it was sold. I also saw some at the Big Al's near me, they had a tankful in a bottom tank. Looked pretty nice, intense orange colour was going to pick one up that day but wanted some advice in terms of care first. I wouldn't rely solely on what Big Al's would tell me so I thought I would ask other members in this post. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

